
300+ Public Domain Headshots for Games - polm23
https://github.com/polm/gamefaces
======
polm23
Sometimes when I participate in a game jam I want character portraits, but I'm
no artist and making a face builder or something takes time. So using Google's
facial recognition API and the Internet Archive Flickr Stream I made this; I
hope it will be useful. I expect to add more images later.

Also, I suppose it's obvious, but while games were the first use that came to
mind I suspect this corpus could be useful in other contexts. If there's
anything I can do to improve it please let me know.

~~~
lizardskull
Thank you for making this available. I'm looking forward to using it.

